# Left vs Right Brain



## annemarievdh (23/3/15)

Which side is your dominate ?

Mine is Right...


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

I am traditionally very left

But vaping gives me a great outlet to the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

I think i'm about a 60% 40% but mainly right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Silver said:


> I am traditionally very left
> 
> But vaping gives me a great outlet to the right



Here is why vaping lets me be right brained - (according to the diagram)

Impulsive - e.g. just getting in my car and going straight to SkyBlue to buy the SmokM50. Not sure why. But felt the urgent need 

Emotional - have experienced so many emotions with vaping. From sheer delight when firing up a perfect setup on a superb juice to absolute misery when things are just not working out. Emotions run high with vaping!

Creative and artistic - there is something creative and therapeutic about building coils. Not to mention the creative side of adding bits of this juice to that one and seeing what happens. Lovely stuff

Intuitive - after a while, building a coil becomes quite instinctive. You just know what that extra wrap will taste like. It's just vaping intuition.

Psychic - not much for me - but I suppose there are times where I load a special juice and just have a hunch that my vaping buddy is on the same one!

Sound - usually I cannot work with music in the background. But when I am doing my vaping stuff, the radio is usually on - or a Youtube video of Robs Ramblings or one of Philip Dunkleys vids. But when its time to fire up and properly taste the juice - I need silence so I can hear the vape. Helps me to taste it. Since vaping, I am more in tune with the sounds of things.

Then again - vaping also has an extreme *left *side too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

